# 2004 Dodge Cummins Help



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a 2004 Dodge cummins that has a strange problem. The gas pedal does nothing sometimes and other times i would push the pedal and it would be delayed for a second or so and then rev up to around 3000 RPM's on its own no matter how little i push the pedal. Also while ideling sometimes it revs up to 3000 RPM's on its own for a second or two ond come back down with no one even in the truck. My question is what could make this happen? The codes come up with throtle position sensor and it's not a cheap part to change so I want to make sure i'm changing the correct part. Thanks for reading and hope to learn moreThumbs Up


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

There are a few articles about tons sensors online but they all seem to be for the 2nd gen rams not yours the 3rd gen ram. Really sounds like it should be replaced. Have your tried testing for error codes. Turn the key. On off on off on. Looks where the odometer is and see if any p0 codes are posted. Google search any codes that come up. Dodge errors code p0. Should give you the eat hint as to what is up.


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a code scanner and is came up with the throtle position sensor but after reading the articles online in questioning it. I read something about the ECM controlling the fuel along with the TPS. I plan on changing out the throtle position sensor tomorrow but it's like $400 for the part.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Sure sounds like your tps/apps sensor, you can find em cheaper online.
http://www.puredieselpower.com/cata...throttle-position-sensor-tpsapps-p-25281.html
http://www.dieselstorm.com/9852004-...osition-sensor-tpsapps-cumappstps-p-1493.html
http://www.cumminsperformanceparts.com/apps-throttle-position-sensor.html

you can also try and reset the apps and see if that helps.

Here ya go

APPS Reset Procedure
This procedure has shown to help 24 valve ISB engines. It is basically teaching the fly by wire accelerator on these trucks to reread the position of the pedal and it's limits. Most complaints this will help with is poor acceleration, improper shifting, bucking in 5 and 6 speeds. Has been known to increase fuel mileage in some instances.

1. Set parking brake
2. Disconnect negative battery cables on both batteries
3. Turn ignition key to run(to drain any remaining capacitors)
4. Let truck sit for 30 minutes( this is the recommended minimum)
5. Return ignition to OFF position
6. Reconnect both batteries and secure, not a timed event
7. Turn key to run position(not start) and depress accelerator pedal slowly all the way to the floor
8. Allow pedal to return to top position slowly
9. Turn ignition switch OFF
10.Release parking brake


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I would get a wiring diagram of the TPS and bench test it. Use a mechanicial guage and check for dead or flat spots in the voltage.... The should be a online procedure somewhere.


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I went ahead and changed the throttle position sensor today and now the truck runs great! I think this was going bad for a while and never noticed it, it is so much smoother on take off now than is was before but i never noticed that since I drive the truck every day.


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

So I changed the TPS and it worked great for a few weeks and now i'm having the same problem, The part was under warranty yet so I changed it again and it works fine once again. My question is what would make the TPS go out so quickly after I changed it? Or did I just get a bad part?


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

just plow it;1581080 said:


> So I changed the TPS and it worked great for a few weeks and now i'm having the same problem, The part was under warranty yet so I changed it again and it works fine once again. My question is what would make the TPS go out so quickly after I changed it? Or did I just get a bad part?


Could be a krusty part manufacturing, however, check your grounds on the engine, and do you have anything that would make extra noise on the electrical system? High powered CB or stereo?


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

I have nothing that would make extra noise on the electrical system on the truck; but the battery grounds were all lose on the clamps so I changed them out with new clamps. I'm hoping it was just a bad part since both times it went out it came up with a different code.The first time it was TPS sensor high and the secont time it was TPS sensor low. I'll find out tonight if it's fixed since we got 11" of snow to plow. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## matzke3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I followed this with a lot of intrest and I am suprised nobody has asked yet but; did it ever act up while in gear?!


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes it acted up in gear and in park. We plowed with it for 8 hours tonight and it worked perfectly. I'm praying it was a bad part that I got and not something causing it to fail like the computer or something.


----------



## matzke3 (Oct 15, 2008)

We just got the last of our snow moved here in south WI what a nightmare. I have not had a Cummins (or any other make of ecm) knock out sensors, Seldom have replaced ISB ecm either just a ton of reflashes. Far fetched thought but have you put a volt meter to the alternator and verified no AC voltage?


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

No I did not but that's a really good idea.


----------



## Steve8511 (Nov 28, 2011)

Injection pump starting to die....


----------



## just plow it (Feb 28, 2008)

So the truck acted up again today while plowing. I had enough of this so I brought it to the dealer and come to find out it wasen't the TPS at all. There is a sensor on the transmission that is connected to the TPS and it was leaking oil in it so it would short out and cause dead pedal.


----------

